# Can Baytril and Metronidazole be given to a pigeon TOGETHER?



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

Please forgive me that I start a new thread about possible treatment of Booboo's bloody stools and fallen head, but the emergency for an advice doesn't allow me to push this question at the end of my first thread describing her bad situation and an urgent answer could make the difference between life and death. As following her just started Baytril treatment Booboo's blood in the stool stopped, I must now focus in her other problem, fallen to the side and weak from the neck, head. E.G. Metronidazole. But the big question is, can a pigeon be treated with both, Baytril and Metronidazole, together? *Wouldn't this combo medication kill her liver?*
Thank you Jay3 and CWebster for suggestions and thank you Sandy68, MarinaB, and FredaH for warm support in my previous crying thread started two days ago.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not expert on this...hopefully someone will answer soon. Hope your girl is better soon.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes they can, I've just read a few posts regarding this. But with caution, as both are very demanding on the system. Maybe you can give the metro in the morning and baytril in the evening. Put apple cider vinegar and probiotics in the drinking water every day to prevent a yeast infection. Nystatin will also help prevent a yeast infection if you can get hold of this.

Fingers crossed for your girl, and for you.


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought of this morning-night option, but still, not yeast infection, but what about liver damage?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I don't have any experience with baytril. In the past I've only given metronidazole and amoxycillin together without any problems. Why don't you stick to the baytril first and see how she response to that? You did say that she's improving a bit. A head falling to the side may be caused by lots of things, does not necessary mean that metronidazole will cure that.

What percentage baytril do you have and how much will you be giving? If you can post that info, members with more experience will be able to help.


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that you are right about sticking with Baytril especially that both, Baytril and Metronidazole are under the form of a _dissolvable in water_ medicine. Thus cannot be taken, one (at once) in the morning and one (at once) at night because she cannot drink so much water at once, either morning or night. 

The rest of dosage and how I do it seemed obsolete after I read the extraordinary and splendid post about medications dosages. So I felt the need to delete what I described yesterday, please forgive me.


----------

